
SoftBank pulls out of $3bn WeWork share buyout - olivermarks
https://www.ft.com/content/0118b4dd-f528-4b94-80d5-43805554c549
======
olivermarks
Karl Marx, WeWork and the junk bond bubble
[https://www.ft.com/content/16f99adf-a8a6-4716-a676-69de62d37...](https://www.ft.com/content/16f99adf-a8a6-4716-a676-69de62d37bf9)

